# Broadline Flea and Wormer



## Newton Bear (Aug 29, 2014)

My vet has recommended Broadline spot on to treat fleas and worms in one hit. Just wondering if anyone else is using this. If so, does it appear to do the job? I'm most concerned about making sure the flea side of it is good and effective. I can't cope with having those little buggers again.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Just had a quick google as not heard of it before 

I'd check the prices your vet is charging as it appears you can buy it online without prescription - so if you decide its the product for this, it'd be worth checking this


Looks good at first glance BUT it does seem to use the same active ingredient as Frontline etc do (Fiprinol) which does seem to be losing its effectiveness


Personally I prefer the likes of Advocate / Advantage / ClearSpot which use the active ingredient Imidacloprid

However, it does seem to cover ticks too which would be a big plus for us


----------



## Newton Bear (Aug 29, 2014)

Apparently it is made by the same company that make Frontline. I like the idea of it being a wormer as well. I might give it a try and see what happens. Mabel has had one Frontline treatment so far and seems to be flea free. She has the occassional scratch but there again I suppose we all have the odd itch every now and again without it being a flea. Which wormer do you use?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

TBH I rarely worm mine once they become adults - really only if I think there is a problem 

They get a Milliebax wormer once a year when they get their booster and Drontal / Panacur now & then (but certainly not on a regular schedule / basis)

I certainly don't think they need it monthly which they'd be getting with the stuff you've linked to  

However, I guess it depends on what they eat outside :yikes:

In some areas, fleas seem to have developed an immunity to Fiprinol so if you're in one of those areas, I'd say try something else but if not then why not give it a try


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I'd check the prices your vet is charging as it appears you can buy it online without prescription


Where have you seen this? I can't see anyone selling it without a prescription.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Once Pooh becomes an outdoor cat I will probably need a combo (flea/worms)


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

havoc said:


> Where have you seen this? I can't see anyone selling it without a prescription.


Ahhhh sorry it's now asked for a prescription now I've tried to check-out 

Even so, a 6 pack is £30 so even adding a prescription charge it may well still be cheaper than at the vets

I get Advocate for the dog & can get it for £42 online (incl prescription cost) and my vet charges £66 for it :yikes:


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Ahhhh sorry it's now asked for a prescription now I've tried to check-out
> 
> Even so, a 6 pack is £30 so even adding a prescription charge it may well still be cheaper than at the vets
> 
> I get Advocate for the dog & can get it for £42 online (incl prescription cost) and my vet charges £66 for it :yikes:


Don't forget Advocate does not treat tapeworm. Ive been looking at Broadline as a better option to Advocate as it does ALL worms. It works out cheaper than having to buy Advocate and then Droncit Spot On for tapeworm.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Don't forget Advocate does not treat tapeworm. Ive been looking at Broadline as a better option to Advocate as it does ALL worms. It works out cheaper than having to buy Advocate and then Droncit Spot On for tapeworm.


Where did I suggest anyone used Advocate instead of Broadline ?????

I was using Advocate as an example of the cost savings that can be made by getting a prescription & buying online

It may still be cheaper to get a prescription from your vet & buy the Broadline online than to buy it from your vet .......


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Even so, a 6 pack is £30 so even adding a prescription charge it may well still be cheaper than at the vets


Might be. My vet charges just shy of £44 for a six pack of Stronghold which doesn't treat tapeworm so this could work out better value for those who need an all rounder.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Where did I suggest anyone used Advocate instead of Broadline ?????
> 
> I was using Advocate as an example of the cost savings that can be made by getting a prescription & buying online
> 
> It may still be cheaper to get a prescription from your vet & buy the Broadline online than to buy it from your vet .......


Jeez - did I say you did!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Jeez - did I say you did!


It was certainly implied ............



Ang2 said:


> Don't forget Advocate does not treat tapeworm. Ive been looking at Broadline as a better option to Advocate as it does ALL worms


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> It was certainly implied ............


No it wasn't! Only how you read it!


----------



## Diesse (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi, I use Broadline on my hunting tom, Graham. I get a prescription from my vet for a years supply i.e. 6 x 2 packs and buy it from Viovet online. Seems to work on him and as said, he hunts and is a semi longhaired. Just cannot get a tablet down him!!!


----------



## Newton Bear (Aug 29, 2014)

Diesse said:


> Hi, I use Broadline on my hunting tom, Graham. I get a prescription from my vet for a years supply i.e. 6 x 2 packs and buy it from Viovet online. Seems to work on him and as said, he hunts and is a semi longhaired. Just cannot get a tablet down him!!!


Thank you - I'll give it a try. I love the name Graham!!!


----------

